

Vim Tab Madness. Buffers vs. Tabs - bsmith
https://joshldavis.com/2014/04/05/vim-tab-madness-buffers-vs-tabs/

======
bsmith
As someone who has recently switched to vim full-time, this was illuminating
to me.

To anyone who uses buffers over tabs, a la OP, what commands/remaps do you
prefer for manipulation of buffers?

~~~
johncoltrane
Tab pages have their use, as temporary workspaces, but they can't be tied to
the usual 1 tab = 1 file paradigm without seriously handicapping your
workflow. That's why we usually insist on using buffers instead of tabs __as
file proxies __not on using buffers instead of tabs.

An important thing to consider is that windows are an abstraction built on top
of buffers and tab pages are an abstraction built on top of windows. Each
level adds some flexibility to the user experience but it comes at a price:
you get tied to that abstraction level's commands and "worldview" so to speak.

I don't use any buffer-management plugin because buffers are not hard enough
to deal with but I do have a few mappings:

    
    
        nnoremap ,b :buffer <C-z><S-Tab>
        nnoremap ,B :sbuffer <C-z><S-Tab>
    
        nnoremap gb :ls<CR>:buffer<Space>
        nnoremap gB :ls<CR>:sbuffer<Space>
    
        nnoremap <PageUp>   :bprevious<CR>
        nnoremap <PageDown> :bnext<CR>

